# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  أحتاج نصوص قانونية في القانون الجنائي

## Raghad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أنا طالبة قانون .. في مستوى أول

أحتاج لـ 5 قوانين آمرة 
و 5 قوانين مفسرة 

في القانون الجنائي

لضيق الوقت لا أستطيع البحث أكثر
وأتمنى أن ألاقي المساعده سريعاً  :Glasses: 
وجزاكم الله خير  :Iconfl:

----------

